
Is Social Influence going to be a must have skill on your resume in a few years? - al_ramich
https://medium.com/the-mission/by-2020-these-10-employee-skills-will-soon-be-in-huge-demand-55edc301017d
======
PaulHoule
Only if you want to write for a site like Medium.

------
erokar
No.

------
megamindbrian2
I hate everything about this but I still up-voted.

~~~
PaulHoule
Why?

~~~
megamindbrian2
It just feels too much like that first episode of season 3 of Black Mirror.
Where your status in society is determined by other people's perception of
your happiness.

I guess I would be like the truck driver that's lives completely out of
mainstream. "Even your credit score will someday be controlled by how much
people like you." Sounds horrible. That is the opposite of the future that I
want.

Maybe some people don't work well with others. Has society already deemed
these people unproductive/unnecessary? Social influence is just like any other
magnanimous recognition; few and far between.

It seems like there is this trend where LinkedIn bloggers pick out the 7 best
attributes from their role models and suddenly everyone has to adopt that
mindset or you are shamed out of your "influential" position. Just because
Arianna Huffington did it, doesn't mean we all have to.

What is "cross-cultural competency"? Does that mean I have to give up my
office with a window so my Muslim co-worker can pray before he eats his lunch
alone every day? Or does that mean it is OK to be late for meetings like in
many Asian cultures? Buzzword bingo.

~~~
PaulHoule
I understand why you don't like the conclusion of the article; I don't
understand why you up voted it!

As for cross-cultural competency it is a matter of the being competent for the
cultures you actually cross.

